# No network since update

## Salem

Hello,

since my update yesterday, my network don't work.

Here are the errors:

```

./net.eth0 start

* Starting eth0

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 253: cd: /net: No such file or directory

ls: cannot access *.sh: No such file or directory

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 329: bash_variable: command not found

* no interface module has been loaded

* ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

The config is still in /etc/conf.d/net

There was a net.fix file in it, i tried it, but didn't help.

./network start does nothing, just "Starting network".

Thanks

----------

## cyberjun

Hi,

      I think this might be related to the baselayout/openrc update. Please refer http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

--cyberjun

----------

## krinn

 *openrc migration wrote:*   

> It is critical that you run dispatch-conf and ensure your /etc is up to date before rebooting.

 

----------

## v_andal

In case of network, it is more important to update /etc/conf.d/net file and restore net.eth0 int /etc/init.d directory. All of it is

described in the openrc-migration guide.

----------

## d2_racing

What do you have here :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ls -la

```

Do you see any net.eth0 file ?

----------

## DNAspark99

my eth0 disappeared as well. 

I had to set the following in /etc/rc.conf to get net.eth0 to actually start at boot (despite net.eth0 being correctly configured otherwise):

 rc_depend_strict=YES"

----------

## carpenterguy

same here, After last nights updates, uNDva world  and I ran etc-update

What I found was rc-update show -v   has no eth0 listed .... it is just gone from rc-update.

I do not know if this is expected behavior, but seems wrong to me.

 *Quote:*   

> dhcpcd eth0

 

This starts network fine for me, question I have .... Is this a bug?

[edit]

I now see that the world update switched me to baselayout2 automagicaly. I expected to do this manually later.

I will read the guide.

----------

## Salem

Thanks for the help. I used etc-update after emerge. Not sure what i did wrong, but my net.eth0 was gone =)

My conf.d/net was wrong too, i removed the () and created a new link and now it is working again  :Smile: 

----------

## saturday

I did etc-update after the latest update, but had to do

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

 as well.

Although I had been warned about the baselayout update before, I did not know that the openrc update was the thing to watch out for. That was not a smart way of updating...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

